# Guild Wars 2



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I didn't see a thread for this and I plan to play it whenever I'm not working  It should be out within a few months, seeing as pre orders start next month. Anyone else excited?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea, I'm gonna give it a try once it's out.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Should be fun


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn, didn't know it wasn't going to have a monthly fee. Also, that No DPS/Tank/Healer specific class type thing will be interesting.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm not buying it, the fact that they removed mana bars, the skills are tacked on to each weapon rather then choosing the skills you want to use the skills vary on your weapons unlike the first game where you choose your skills and a possible release for consoles, is a big red area for me. As a fan of the first game and it's many faults, from the story, the lack of community, the constant fluctuation of skill abilities and the fact that you can replace all the human players with AIs with builds you decided for yourself makes it less of a MMORPG and just a RPG. Yeah....no I'm not buying this, I was excited at first but I see it slowly heading into a Iceberg. But I may be proven otherwise....but it's not the top of my list of games right now, it sure used to be, but it's a game I will have to take with a grain of salt, I was there when I first saw the few scrapes of Demo action. But I'm not a drone that silently follows.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i'll wait and see how it is. i ignored the first guild wars because I was busy with other games at the time.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I'll wait and see, a few of my friends might pick it up so it'll prob depend on them


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It DOES look good. However I think Anet sold out a bit, away from their original 'philosophy' or image. That being '_free to play' _and 'no _grind_'. I played guild wars A LOT in the past. In the first couple of years there were no hard modes, only bonuses and it was a fairly simple game. Grinding went as far as farming for obsidian armor. I went to warcraft on and off for four years. I quit that 6 months ago and played nothing. I recently came back to guild wars, bought GW:EotN and so much has changed.

What I'm getting to is the store bought items, some of which are cosmetic and some practical. You don't _have_ to buy them of course but the storage space truely annoyed me. For someone with a 6 year old account and a lot of items, pets etc I think it's pretty mercenary that storage is not available to buy in-game (additional, non real money payed storage other than the same tabs you could buy years ago in-game). Especially after so long. Also the armors crap on any in-game armors, even obsidian. I really don't like this virtual store/real money consumerism that is taking over gaming now and I largely blame Blizzard. So many companies are copying. I wouldn't have a problem if you could 'buy' everything available in the store by in-game means. Even RTS games which were traditionaly pick up and play have created a capitalist grind over time 'city building' and virtual store market. It's disgusting actually. As a former 'Age of_' series fan. I feel the newer AOE Online basically copied warcraft's layout, stuck it's name on the franchise and created a crap RTS you have to pay for. AoM was so much better, free and no grind.

Hard mode, especially the vanquishing is a HUGE grind and a low quality way IMO of recycling content. It doesn't really mean anything, other than you have spent time grinding. The same for surviver, it's a superficial title. Anyone going after that is just going to farm fairly safe mobs, or certain mobs with a certain pretty safe build over and over and over, which devalues the title.

The point was it looks great, I am a Guild Wars fan despite what I've wrote. I'm playing it now. I just severely dislike how Anet have handled GW's purchases and I have a fear even though I think the game will be great, that the best items will be store bought and there will be this hugely mercenary sales market. I don't think it will be truely FTP. More like a pay to unlock. I have read that they are apparently creating a system where you can buy a virtual currency which then goes on store bought items. So players can trade a second in-game currency. I'm not sure how that will work out.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll probably pre-order it for my birthday. Ever since I broke off my last MMO addiction I've just had so much more free time to be productive and learn all sorts of wonderful new things. I need to fix that. Need to ruin my friend's lives with this too, I want to do raids. Wait, no, they suck at games, I'll do raids with strangers! I guess boss fighting is the more correct term for it.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

low said:


> It DOES look good. However I think Anet sold out a bit, away from their original 'philosophy' or image. That being '_free to play' _and 'no _grind_'. I played guild wars A LOT in the past. In the first couple of years there were no hard modes, only bonuses and it was a fairly simple game. Grinding went as far as farming for obsidian armor. I went to warcraft on and off for four years. I quit that 6 months ago and played nothing. I recently came back to guild wars, bought GW:EotN and so much has changed.
> 
> What I'm getting to is the store bought items, some of which are cosmetic and some practical. You don't _have_ to buy them of course but the storage space truely annoyed me. For someone with a 6 year old account and a lot of items, pets etc I think it's pretty mercenary that storage is not available to buy in-game (additional, non real money payed storage other than the same tabs you could buy years ago in-game). Especially after so long. Also the armors crap on any in-game armors, even obsidian. I really don't like this virtual store/real money consumerism that is taking over gaming now and I largely blame Blizzard. So many companies are copying. I wouldn't have a problem if you could 'buy' everything available in the store by in-game means. Even RTS games which were traditionaly pick up and play have created a capitalist grind over time 'city building' and virtual store market. It's disgusting actually. As a former 'Age of_' series fan. I feel the newer AOE Online basically copied warcraft's layout, stuck it's name on the franchise and created a crap RTS you have to pay for. AoM was so much better, free and no grind.
> 
> ...


The in game store appears to only be vanity and exp boosts so far.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

> Also the armors crap on any in-game armors, even obsidian.


i always looked down on players who had bought the costumes from the ingame store, i was always a bit of an elitist in sense of armor like the rest of my guild and unless you have a decent set (for example vabian or obi) and some decent weapons (tormented or a super rare thing like crystallised sword or that ethereal blade or whatever its called) we saw you as a bit of a noob 

anyway to stay on topic ill be pre ordering this the very second i can  looking forward to it and have been following it since before it was announced and everyone thought it would be another expansion lol


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

@low you touched upon a controversial subject matter regarding the games business that I think warrants a new thread

@jonesy0039 the cash shop for this game is not finalized but I hear its going to be similar to the first game (i never played). i play a lot of f2p games so if you see a character in a shiny outfit with a cool looking mount/pet, that players is funding your playtime so I would thank them rather than look down at them.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks so fun


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Saekon said:


> I'll probably pre-order it for my birthday. Ever since I broke off my last MMO addiction I've just had so much more free time to be productive and learn all sorts of wonderful new things. I need to fix that. Need to ruin my friend's lives with this too, I want to do raids. Wait, no, they suck at games, I'll do raids with strangers! I guess boss fighting is the more correct term for it.


Honestly, I hope it's *NOT* raid focused. I've done all that in WoW before. I really don't want to raid with 19 other jerks. I'm so sick of that formula. Everyone is a pro throwing their opinions in, or whining, or argueing, or people go afk and it becomes a s**t pile. Or you are a stepping stone guild, or you can join a noob guild that is friendly or a pro guild but is unfriendly. Or feel like I have to be at home by my PC for a certain time in the evening. Raided for years. I hate it so much now because it's mostly an embittering, negative experience. I hope they stick with the traditional 8 man like in GW's. That was about right IMO. You don't have to rely on too many people, less people to replace. Smaller, more sociable environment.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not sure yet. Since my first mmo WoW I'm looking for a new mmo. I quit that game and came back a few times to often.

What interests me the most is the dynamic events and dynamic combat and the removal of the tank/healer/dps roles. I won't say it will be w WoW killer, it has been said to often.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

UgShy said:


> Looks so fun


it really does cant wait 



gorbulas said:


> @low you touched upon a controversial subject matter regarding the games business that I think warrants a new thread
> 
> @jonesy0039 the cash shop for this game is not finalized but I hear its going to be similar to the first game (i never played). i play a lot of f2p games so if you see a character in a shiny outfit with a cool looking mount/pet, that players is funding your playtime so I would thank them rather than look down at them.


the armors in the gw1 store where a late addition tbh, and i did use the store alot to buy my expansions and storage upgrades/char slots 

I mainly looked down on people because i always say those armors as the quick easy way to make ur character look good, almost like u didnt have to earn that great looking character. I put alot of effort into getting my character the 2 most expensive in game armors and that was when farming was easy (uw vengance warriors and then shadow form sins ;D) didnt like that someone could pay £5 or whatever it is and get themselves an armor that looks just as good as my hard earned set


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to like this game so much. None of the playable races really look all that appealing to me, though. :rain


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Been waiting for this damn game for years now!! Hurry up already!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> I want to like this game so much. None of the playable races really look all that appealing to me, though. :rain


The Charr in their armor look a bit like a certain other MMORPG's bovine race. I loved those cows though so I'm not complaining.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

low said:


> The Charr in their armor look a bit like a certain other MMORPG's bovine race. I loved those cows though so I'm not complaining.


I've been spoiled by superhero MMOs that allow for fairly deep character customization, so I've become way too choosy about the way my character looks.

The Charr are the cat people, right? You gotta give the devs credit: the Charr look a _lot_ different than the catfolk from other fantasy MMOs. A breath of fresh air, really.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope it lives up to its hype because I have yet to find a game I _really_ enjoy after quitting WoW


----------



## busdude (Mar 3, 2010)

I applied for beta a few weeks ago, seems like I didn't get in unfortunately. I played GW1 more than any other game ever, so hopefully GW2 can deliver.

I really do hope ANet actually balances GW2 properly. In GW1, balance patches only came like once every 2 months, and every time they nerf an overpowered skill, they would almost always buff some other one to ridiculousness, which kept PvP stagnant and really brought what was otherwise a well-designed game down. Also they marketed it as a PvP-centric game but then devoted like 95% of their attention to PvE, and half-assed PvP maintenance.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Pre-order now live! 
https://buy.guildwars2.com/

i offer any in game help to those who are still playing or are trying to finish the game before GW2 comes out.

IGN miss hammy cheeks


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been following the development of this game for a while. It looks really cool so I hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Just pre-ordered. Can't wait!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

This is an early image for how the Asura were supposed to look initially. I wish they would have stuck with this design. It's really creative, like a naked mole rat/halfling hybrid.

As is, if I do get Guild Wars 2, I'll probably run an Asura as my main, even if they do sort of have a teddy bear picnic vibe going on now.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I pre-purchased the game today. I'm looking forward to trying the beta event this weekend.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> This is an early image for how the Asura were supposed to look initially. I wish they would have stuck with this design. It's really creative, like a naked mole rat/halfling hybrid.
> 
> As is, if I do get Guild Wars 2, I'll probably run an Asura as my main, even if they do sort of have a teddy bear picnic vibe going on now.


To bad they didn't stick with this. I guess they needed a 'cute race' like WoW had.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I was about to make a forum about this, glad i searched it first 
I got my game installed and ready to go for this weekend 
Planning on playing a mesmer!


----------



## AntonAnlode500 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just downloaded the beta, cant wait till friday


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> To bad they didn't stick with this. I guess they needed a 'cute race' like WoW had.


I hear ya. I've checked out the Asura character creation, and while it does allow for some semi-creepy, goblin-esque build, the vast majority of them tilt a little too much towards patronizingly cute. All of the hairstyles look _unnatural_ on Asura, like they're obviously wearing wigs or something.

Not to poo-poo on Guild Wars 2 too much, because from a gameplay perspective, it actually looks fabulous.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

: D


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I just downloaded it now...can't wait till tomorrow :boogie


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I know a lot of people that played the beta and said it wasn't that great but hopefully when it does come out, it will improve. It won't be a wow killer though, that's for sure.

Just another SWTOR/RIFT etc...


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> I know a lot of people that played the beta and said it wasn't that great but hopefully when it does come out, it will improve. It won't be a wow killer though, that's for sure.
> 
> Just another SWTOR/RIFT etc...


Yeah.. Been real busy as of late but i played a bit of the beta and I didn't care for it lol. Overhyped. Back to no gaming for this guy


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

UgShy said:


> Yeah.. Been real busy as of late but i played a bit of the beta and I didn't care for it lol. Overhyped. Back to no gaming for this guy


You can play WoW with me if you want. 

It's fun as hell.


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

lol WoW died a long time ago. The minute they made it so easy that 7yr olds can play. GW2 ftw.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I plan on playin


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

i am bored of WoW and can not wait to play this!! looks too good to be true, but this might be one of those success stories.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I played the beta and absolutely loved it, to each their own, eh.

Even though it was a beta I was really impressed by it even though I did run into the odd bug here and there - but they weren't even noteworthy... Except having to repeat the tutorial boss four times, that took a while and was annoying, but the awesome combat made it bearable.

I did find the dynamic events a bit generic after a while, but in respect to the rest of the game it hardly justifies me complaining. I'll definitely be playing it once it's out, they'll make more of them anyway and I only explored one zone.

I was also able to run the game at a playable FPS on medium settings with a Nvidia GT540M 1GB. From what I gather they haven't finished GPU optimisations so I should be able to expect even more performance later on - not that I'd really need it, the game looks great even on medium settings if you max the shader settings and turn off AA, which didn't seem to make an impact on my FPS.

Anyways~. Have any of you played as a Mesmer? I've tried an Elementalist so far and love it, but I think Mesmer combat looks pretty cool too, I really want to try it in the next BWE.

P.S. Divinity's Reach is bloody huge!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Saekon said:


> Anyways~. Have any of you played as a Mesmer? I've tried an Elementalist so far and love it, but I think Mesmer combat looks pretty cool too, I really want to try it in the next BWE.


I planned on running an Asura Mesmer as my main. It sounds like it's it's going to be a popular class, so I might select a different class instead.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope there is another chance at a beta soon.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I've played the original GW since it first came out. I have all 3 packs and EoTN. Best game I've ever played. Going to pre-order GW2 and take some time off of work to get into it. Love the way you can be in a Guild and Alliance, but don't HAVE to depend on other people to play the game. You can go out on your own and do most things, but also have other people that can help you out if you want. Or you can be the hero and help them out.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, so there is another beta coming up next weekend. Is there really no other way to join besides pre ordering it?


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

You could try for a beta key, but I think they've already handed them all out now. So basically, no. Still, if you want to be sure, hawk their facebook page, you might get lucky... Even then, the keys are gone in minutes if they aren't competition rewards, it's so fast is rather ridiculous (probably botters at work too).



iamwhoiam said:


> I've played the original GW since it first came out. I have all 3 packs and EoTN. Best game I've ever played.


I bought them too but only recently so I could fill up on HoM points (flaming dragon sword!). I have to admit though, I don't like it nearly as much as Guild Wars 2, they really are very different. Still it's a great game to spend some time on, the story's fun and immersive. In retrospect I should've just bought just one of the main campaigns and EotN because I'll probably never end up completing more than one campaign, more so once the sequel is released.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I was going to, but my pc has failed me. xD


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Saekon said:


> You could try for a beta key, but I think they've already handed them all out now. So basically, no. Still, if you want to be sure, hawk their facebook page, you might get lucky... Even then, the keys are gone in minutes if they aren't competition rewards, it's so fast is rather ridiculous (probably botters at work too).


Oh well I can wait.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm in the beta event this weekend, going to try out Thief and Mesmer. I'm looking to main Thief because I'm itching for rogue combat after playing a thieves guild member in skyrim


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

maaan, I want to be in the beta >:[


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

So, anybody else playing the beta this weekend?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Finally beta with asura! wheee








^that's me
And yeah, someone made a yoda asura back there in the distance.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, the character creator is one of the most important aspects of an MMORPG. And after checking out GW2's, my judgment is that it's satisfactory. Not great, but not horrible, either. I have an affection for playing hideous, monstrous-looking characters, and GW2 allows for that. So I'm happy.

I'm hoping that someday, a game company will manage to merge the character creator of a game like City of Heroes or Champions with a game that's actually _fun_.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I want this soo bad but I don't think my PC is worthy of this game. :|


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I've played a bit. The game doesn't try to do anything revolutionary, but its good at what it does - a straightforward old fashioned MMO. I haven't got to end game yet, but some of the PvP stuff seems fun.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the game in general, but i don't find it to be addicting. It's not a game I could sit for hours and hours and forget about sleeping for. I quit WoW about 3 months ago, but I do feel I will be coming back to it soon.. For some reason WoW has something about it that makes me want to keep coming back (eventually). Gw2 is nice because there is no monthly charge, I can come back to it whenever I want.. The game is fun, the combat is fun, it has BEAUTIFUL graphics, exploring is fun & etc. but for some reason I just can't get extremely into it, neither does my husband! And he's ASIAN! Korean! (lol)


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

xTaylor said:


> I like the game in general, but i don't find it to be addicting. It's not a game I could sit for hours and hours and forget about sleeping for. I quit WoW about 3 months ago, but I do feel I will be coming back to it soon.. For some reason WoW has something about it that makes me want to keep coming back (eventually). Gw2 is nice because there is no monthly charge, I can come back to it whenever I want.. The game is fun, the combat is fun, it has BEAUTIFUL graphics, exploring is fun & etc. but for some reason I just can't get extremely into it, neither does my husband! *And he's ASIAN! Korean! *(lol)


Well he should be off playing SC2 then shouldnt he  jk jk

Playing Guildwars 2 myself, I find it very sexy. But dunno how long im going to feel like this, MMO's havent really been as exciting as back in WoW vanilla, but then again, back then I was younger and it was my first MMO'


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't find it addictive either. It's a great game, but I can easily play it only once every two days, maybe longer in-between and not feel any different about it. Even when I do play it's only for like 2 hours as well, but I still enjoy it a lot. I really like to just log on, run around looking for boss events, and try to fill out my "daily" achievement in the one timespan.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree about it not being addictive. I definitely wouldn't pay for it on a monthly basis if that were the case. I barely take notice of what level I am, whereas in WoW every 10 levels it was like a small achievement. :b It's fun, but I don't feel that need to reach a certain goal, which makes games addictive.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm looking forward to GW2 as basically it's the only game I'm looking forward to. What's the latest on getting in beta? Pre-Order? How much?



Tyler Bro said:


> I know a lot of people that played the beta and said it wasn't that great but hopefully when it does come out, it will improve. It won't be a wow killer though, that's for sure.
> 
> Just another SWTOR/RIFT etc...


No, Kung Fu Pandas are a WoW killer ;p (How long has it been.. 4-5+ years I've been suggesting Ogre (horde) & Centaur (alliance) as playable races.)


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

StGlen333 said:


> I'm looking forward to GW2 as basically it's the only game I'm looking forward to. What's the latest on getting in beta? Pre-Order? How much?


GW2 was already released near the end of August.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

i hate how this game sort of punishes you once you get past level 30 if you play by yourself. you level me down and then expect me to be able to fight 4-6 monsters coming towards me at once? smh


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea... sucks not having people to play with. ]:


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Lostsoulswander said:


> i hate how this game sort of punishes you once you get past level 30 if you play by yourself. you level me down and then expect me to be able to fight 4-6 monsters coming towards me at once? smh


it does?! that's bull****!

Annoying how the first instance is way the hell at lvl 30.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

StGlen333 said:


> No, Kung Fu Pandas are a WoW killer ;p (How long has it been.. 4-5+ years I've been suggesting Ogre (horde) & Centaur (alliance) as playable races.)


Female Ogres needs to be a thing.

dryads would be cool. and those walrus people.


----------



## JRaymond (Aug 15, 2012)

UgShy said:


> The in game store appears to only be vanity and exp boosts so far.


Late reply to this post, but since the games out now, I will say I can confirm this  I myself have obtained 2000 gems, entirely by swapping gold I earned ingame, over the ingame Trading Post. Which is about $25 worth.

I used my 2000 gems to unlock 2 additional character slots, and an extra Bag slot 

This games awesome for the fact that the main use for the gem store is vanity, and everything can be easily obtained by other means 

I love this game, and I've sank around 250 hours on it, and old rl friends joined it too, which has allowed me to communicate with them, some after ages of not talking. Its been excellent for my Socializing.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

meeps said:


> it does?! that's bull****!
> 
> Annoying how the first instance is way the hell at lvl 30.


yeah and you'll need people to do dungeons as well.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, but the mobs are scaled down as well, so it doesn't really make a difference.

And you don't have to do the instances. There are better ways to get the gear (crafting, pvp).


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Glad to hear it's out. I just bought Planetside 2 Alpha Squad, so I have to wait again.

Well... it's an MMO. They aren't designed for solo-play and they really shouldn't be. You should play with other people in an MMO, otherwise choose another game genre. There's plenty out there.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i have been playing lots on weekends and evenings during the week.

you can find/add me @ *rgrwng.4072* . i am Henge of Denravi, in a nice guild (so far). we have a few skilled crafters that craft stuff for you if you provide the materials. i play my lv80 elementalist, and have 94% completion (need to explore dungeons and World versus world areas). i have he 120gold armor set, but working on getting it geared up for regular use. i spend my days in Orr/endgame, and do not pvp at all (yet).

i also have a guardian but its lv20-ish, and is my lion's arch trade post and picker-upper.

i like questing with people and helping them on their stories. i still need to finish my story, but i am at the last mission, so i got some time to waste before heading in. i use their raidcall system, which they unfortunately recommend for members, but i sign on anyways, even if i dont talk much. i like to listen to them talk amongst each other so i quietly learn new things so i look more pro than i really am


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

StGlen333 said:


> Well... it's an MMO. They aren't designed for solo-play and they really shouldn't be. You should play with other people in an MMO, otherwise choose another game genre. There's plenty out there.


Actually if you've played Guild Wars 1 then you'd know the entire game was possible to solo completely, and it did it wonderfully.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

I do now remember briefly playing GW1 beta where you could drag 4-5 npc's with you through the zones. I didn't know this was a full solo path mechanic.

Doesn't GW2 make group finding more automatic? Like you just show up in an area, and if someone else is there, you're automatically grouped? So it's like you're playing as if you're solo anyway.

I actually wish MMO's would stop going the solo direction, so I'm glad GW2 doesn't provide a full solo path. It makes it harder to find a group when you want one, because you have this large solo population that is encouraged to reamin "there own island."

People have commented - including myself - that MMO's have some of the best social environments of any game genre. It's great place to work out SA, but if you're playing solo style, you're not really working out anything. You might as well play a single player game.

Single player games do better at making single player games.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

here is my level 80, on the Henge of Denravi server





Completed my Teir 3 Cultural armor recently, even bought the correct colors to match the vendor!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> here is my level 80, on the Henge of Denravi server
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill add u soon. I havent been playing much cuz I dont have the time but I have a 26 guardian. A few of my buddies play gw2. They have all the time int he world and are lvl 80 haha. Seems too long tog et there lol.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Stormbluff Isle ^_^


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

~


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i play on Northern Shiverpeaks anyone wanna join me?


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Tarnished Coast


Just got the game a week ago but work/annoying family seem to get in the way of me gaming lately. I'll get into it eventually. The ability to have your character jump and no monthly fees? Hellz yah! :boogie


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

maybe there an be a SAS guild? you can join up to 4 or 5 guilds, but represent only one at a time. guild tag could be [SAS], or something.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i have been receiving random party invites lately, with none of these people talking to me in party or before inviting. if this is any of you, i am sorry for not partying with you, as i have no idea who you are in game.

please, if adding me to party, please help me know it's you.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

What is this game all about ?


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

Some Russian Guy said:


> What is this game all about ?


First, have you have played an MMO?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I joined a guild like 2 weeks ago, after being in a group with some people, they seemed nice. Haven't signed in since. :teeth I'm level 76, but I feel like I've already experienced everything in the game.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am hesitant to go through all of it again. I think i might stick with one character.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

StGlen333 said:


> First, have you have played an MMO?


um... :um no

can I run around and shoot people there ?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

rgrwng said:


> maybe there an be a SAS guild? you can join up to 4 or 5 guilds, but represent only one at a time. guild tag could be [SAS], or something.


Don't you have to be in the same server, tho?


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> um... :um no
> 
> can I run around and shoot people there ?


In the huge PVP zones, you can.


----------

